# Gravely Zero turn mower reviews



## Andycall20 (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking into purchasing a Gravely ZT 48 XL. Also interested in the ZT model. I have about 2.5 acres to mow and looking at these two. Looking for anyone who has owned or is familiar with Gravely mowers that can give their opinion.


----------



## 1texjun (Mar 12, 2007)

Purchased Gravely ZT42 last fall. I am very happy with it. Easy to operate, fast and does not bog down in tall grass. I mow approx. 3/4 acre in a residendal area with trees and flower beds, with the 42" I can move around most obstacles with out any difficulty.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*I also have one and very happy with it*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have a 52", I can't remember how good it is....my wife won't get off it...WW


----------

